# monaro tails



## gflo917 (Mar 8, 2012)

just wondering where people are getting these from and what they're going for... i really like the way these look... a lot better than the stock lights... 

i found jhp vehicle enhancements, but that's about it... anywhere else you guys know about??? 

they just seem more "clean" looking to me... here's a couple i snagged off a site i found earlier... just for reference...


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

There was some on ebay a day ago.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I couldn't wait to get the big red tails off my '04. The '06 tails blend right in with a PBM. It's the only appearance mod I have on my car.










BTW there is another thread that talks about how most aftermarket tails are DOT illegal if you're interested in that.


----------



## gflo917 (Mar 8, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> I couldn't wait to get the big red tails off my '04. The '06 tails blend right in with a PBM. It's the only appearance mod I have on my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are the tails i already have... mine is an 06... they're not horrible but they're not great either... just wanted something a little more cleaner looking... 

hmmm... link to the ones on ebay??? whats the going price on average for these??? ebay gonna be the only other option to finding these bad boys???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can probably sell you '06 tails for more than the cheap eBay ones. Just be careful taking them off. It's easy to break a clip.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

gflo917 said:


> just wondering where people are getting these from and what they're going for... i really like the way these look... a lot better than the stock lights...
> 
> i found jhp vehicle enhancements, but that's about it... anywhere else you guys know about???
> 
> they just seem more "clean" looking to me... here's a couple i snagged off a site i found earlier... just for reference...


I want!!!


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

I picked mine up from ebay. check everyday coz when they pop up they dont last that long...lol


----------

